# Sub available



## Laszlo Almasi (Feb 11, 2006)

If anyone needs an additional plow to help out...I'm available and can don't mind going where needed. I've got a 2001 Ram 2500 with a Hiniker C-plow and an Ariens blower. Can pretty much go at a moments notice anywhere on the East coast. Fastest contact is phone at 919-855-8843 or 919-274-1192 or via e-mail at: [email protected]


----------

